# Dog afraid of chicks



## chad103 (Jul 24, 2012)

We have a 100 pound mut that is afraid of our chicks. We put him in the garage on cold or rainy nights it's also where we are brooding our chicks in a large box. When we get the chicks out he runs into the house and hides! Funny to watch he's a big baby!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## CadesLilFarm (Mar 4, 2014)

LOL!!!! That is TOOO funny!!!!! (Falls out of seat laughing!!!!) 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

